# New Knife...CRKT Cuatro



## Kraut783 (Apr 28, 2018)

So, have been looking for a new "gentlemen" knife for work.  I have a lot of tac knives, but needed one that was better for business casual dress.  I ran across the CRKT Cuatro, liked the look, sucker for flippers, deep carry, and for $41 dollars (at knifesplus.com), retail $69, I thought I had little to lose.  Will let you all know how it turns out once I get it in.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 29, 2018)

Nice knife. I think a CRKT is a good knife at a fair price.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 29, 2018)

I got this for $5.99 at Ladies appreciation day at Cabela's 😅


----------



## CDG (Apr 29, 2018)

I use a CRKT for EDC, and it's good for anything I need it for.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 29, 2018)

Does it have a clip?


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 29, 2018)

Yeah, deep pocket clip, but only for right handers, you can't move it to the other side.


----------



## digrar (Apr 29, 2018)

Yep, 14 seconds into the vid he turns it over and you can see it.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 29, 2018)

CRKT are good-valued knives that can take some abuse.  Not everyone can afford or needs a Benchmade or Spyderco.

Some of my favorite knives are CRKT.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 29, 2018)

I didn’t watch the video.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 3, 2018)

Received the knife yesterday....it feels good and is very light, sits flat in my front right pocket, clean flip....nice feel.  Will post some pics this weekend. But I am very happy so far.


----------



## Teufel (May 4, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I didn’t watch the video.
> 
> View attachment 22382View attachment 22383


Broadsword was the call sign for First Force Recon company.


----------



## DA SWO (May 4, 2018)

Did they engrave, or did another company do it?


----------



## Teufel (May 5, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Did they engrave, or did another company do it?


I got it done at a trade show. Some guy was selling a laser engraver to etch parts with serial numbers and dates. It’s big in aviation. I asked him to etch my knife. He did it gratis.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 24, 2018)

So, have carried the Cuatro for a bit now, I like it...but the action started to get a bit loose. But, today I got a Christmas eve present from my wife, a black wash Kershaw Leek, spring assisted open....very thin, good action with a 3 inch blade, 4 inch body. I really like it...I think it has become my EDC.



my only complaint is with the clip, comfortable clip, but doesn't ride deep pocket, I have ordered an aftermarket deep carry clip for it.

For about $40 bucks...it's a great knife, digging the black wash, worn in look.


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 24, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> So, have carried the Cuatro for a bit now, I like it...but the action started to get a bit loose. But, today I got a Christmas eve present from my wife, a black wash Kershaw Leek, spring assisted open....very thin, good action with a 3 inch blade, 4 inch body. I really like it...I think it has become my EDC.
> 
> View attachment 25647View attachment 25652View attachment 25653View attachment 25654View attachment 25655
> 
> ...



Nice one. Good blade shape and angle from grip to point.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 9, 2019)

finally got the after market deep pocket carry clip...it's a winner!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 15, 2019)

This is a stock photo of the CRKT My Tighe series 1. This is the knife I have carried every day for the last 9 years. When it locks open it feels almost like a fixed blade. The spring assist works fast and slick. This knife has never failed at any task I've used it for. I can without a doubt,  recommend this knife for EDC.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2019)

Teufel said:


> Does it have a clip?


Sir, do you still have it?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2019)

This was my father-in-laws EDC. When he died his son let me choose any knife I wanted...it was this. 

For reasons that are now very personal to me, this is becoming one of my most prized possessions.  In some ways he was more of a father to me than my own.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 15, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This was my father-in-laws EDC. When he died his son let me choose any knife I wanted...it was this.
> 
> For reasons that are now very personal to me, this is becoming one of my most prized possessions.  In some ways he was more of a father to me than my own.
> View attachment 26011


That is a very sweet looking older CRKT! I would love to have found the My Tighe without serrations. Better than the current ones though. They are easier to maintain than the current ones. Those linen micarta scales are sweet! Hope you plan to carry it.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 16, 2019)

Teufel said:


> I got it done at a trade show. Some guy was selling a laser engraver to etch parts with serial numbers and dates. It’s big in aviation. I asked him to etch my knife. He did it gratis.


Yes


----------



## Gunz (Jan 16, 2019)

It looks like it has blood on it. 😈


----------



## Teufel (Jan 16, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> It looks like it has blood on it. 😈


Probably beef enchilada MRE!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 23, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sir, do you still have it?



Sorry Ooh-Rah, was that meant for me?


----------

